# Folien gruppieren in Power Point



## mirscho (29. April 2007)

HalliHallo!

Ich suche verzweifelt die Möglichkeit Folien gruppieren zu können, in meinem PP 2004.

In der Hilfe steht, das es so etwas gibt. Allerdings ohne Anleitung...

Ich hoffe jemand kennt den Trick....


----------

